# Swedish: All I Want For Christmas Is You



## ex-Liga

Could anybody take the effort and try to translate this nice song into Swedish???

xxx

Oh I don't want a lot for Christmas ``````` Oh önskar jag inte lott för Jul
This is all I'm asking for ```````````````` Allt detta är jag frågar för
I just want to see my baby `````````````` Jag önskar precis att se mitt baby(???).
xxx
Baby all I want for Christmas is You ```````(???)Baby alla som jag önskar för Jul är dig.


----------



## María Madrid

Liga, please check the forum rules. It's not allowed to post complete songs due to copyright limitations, there's a very clear limit to what it's allowed to post. Besides you have to include your own try. Cheers,


----------



## ex-Liga

Is anybody here who could atleast help to correct probobly my very awful translation..?


----------



## Myha

Oh I don't want a lot for Christmas ``````` Oh jag önskar inte mycket till jul
This is all I'm asking for ```````````````` Detta är allt jag ber om
I just want to see my baby `````````````` Jag önskar bara att se min baby/kjära(?).
xxx
Baby all I want for Christmas is You ```````Baby allt som jag önskar till Jul är dig.


That would be my guess, but I'm not Swedish...


----------



## ex-Liga

What about these lines: 

I just want to see my baby ``````````` Jag önskar att se min kjära
Standing right outside my door ```````` Stå rätt(?) utanför min dörr

By the way can I use "kjära" for both genders?


----------



## Myha

kjära is for both genders, yes, and that looks good to me, but again I'm not Swedish


----------



## jonquiliser

"Kära" sounds a little old-fashioned, not many people would use it. "Älskling" is probably better.


----------



## María Madrid

Myha said:


> kjära is for both genders, yes, and that looks good to me, but again I'm not Swedish


Kära, not kjära, but I agree it's not so common, ok as and adjective, though. Mina kära vänner (my dear friends).

I agree with Jonqui, älskling (darling) sounds a lot more natural. And I don't really think people use "baby", at least not when I lived there, but things change! Saludos,


----------



## Myha

María Madrid said:


> Kära, not kjära, but I agree it's not so common, ok as and adjective, though. Mina kära vänner (my dear friends).


See.. I knew it looked wrong when I typed it  thanks


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I just want to see my baby ``````````` (Jag) vill bara se min käresta/älskling
Standing right outside my door ```````` (Jag) står precis utranför min dörr


----------

